# Probleme mit Xampp



## rini90 (22. Feb. 2009)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

folgendes Problem, ich habe vor 2 Wochen xampp installiert und alles lief auch Bestens, doch seit letztem Mittwoch spuckt er mir beim Starten von Xampp folgende Meldung raus:


> Starte XAMPP fuer Linux 1.7...
> XAMPP: Ein anderer Webserver laeuft bereits.
> XAMPP: Ein anderer MySQL daemon laeuft bereits.
> XAMPP: XAMPP-ProFTPD laeuft bereits.
> XAMPP fuer Linux gestartet.


Bitte was soll denn da für ein anderer Webserver laufen? und was für ein Mysql Daemon soll da laufen? 
Wo kann ich nachschauen, was da läuft? xampp bekomm ich nämlich nicht mehr zum laufen.

Danke für eure Hilfe

LG

rini90


----------



## Till (22. Feb. 2009)

Also normalerweise nimmt man ja unter Linux einfach den apache und mysql der Linuxdistribution und nicht xampp. da xampp nicht wirklich Kompatibel mit dem entsprechenden Linux ist und spätestens beim Update Probeleme auftauchen werden. Ich vermute mal, dass bei Dir auch einfach die entsprechenden Dienste der Linuxdistribution bereits laufen werden und daher xampp nicht mehr starten kann.


----------



## rini90 (22. Feb. 2009)

Aber xampp ging ja anfangs, deswegen wundert es mich, das es jetzt nicht mehr geht.
Ich benutz opensuse11.1. was läuft denn da standartmäßig bzw. wie kann ich das nachschauen?

LG 

Carina


----------



## Till (22. Feb. 2009)

Du hast vermutlich irgendeine Software mit yast installiert, die den apache als Abhängigkeit nachinstalliert hat. Du kannst z.B. mit der Softwareverwaltung von yast nachsehen, ob der apache installiert ist und wenn ja, ihn deinstallieren.

Empfehlenswerter ist es meiner meinung nach aber, einfach xampp zu deinstallieren und lieber mit den paketen der Linuxdistribution zu arbeiten, das wird Dir auf dauer jede menge Ärger ersparen, auch wenn Du dazu Dein System jetzt erstmal umkonfigurieren musst.


----------



## rini90 (22. Feb. 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Empfehlenswerter ist es meiner meinung nach aber, einfach xampp zu deinstallieren und lieber mit den paketen der Linuxdistribution zu arbeiten, das wird Dir auf dauer jede menge Ärger ersparen, auch wenn Du dazu Dein System jetzt erstmal umkonfigurieren musst.


hab xampp deinstalliert, alles weitere werd ich in den nächsten tagen/wochen machen.

Dankeschön Till

LG rini90


----------



## Till (22. Feb. 2009)

Scahu am Besten aml ins perfect setup für suse. Du brauchst nicht das ganze howto machen, nur den Teil für die apache und php Konfiguration.


----------

